# CRNA billing



## kadensmom (Mar 4, 2009)

I have an orthopedic surgeon that is considering allowing a CRNA to come to his office and do ESIs twice a week. The question now that he is asking of course....is there anything that the surgeon can bill for use of his clinic space? A facility fee of sorts? 

My hunch is that the answer to this question is no, and if he wants to make any profit out of this he needs to charge her rent for the clinic space, however, anesthesia is an entirely different field that I know very little about.

Any thoughts and/or documentation references to support the answer to my question is most greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Kara Hawes, CPC
advprofbill@yahoo.com


----------



## jdrueppel (Mar 6, 2009)

You indicate that your provider's setting is an "office" therefore, the CRNAs place of service would be 11.  For Medicare at least, there is a fee schedule differential for ESIs (CPT 62310 and 62311) performed in an office setting versus an ASC or outpatient facility setting.  The office setting payment is higher based on the provider having overhead costs affiliated with the service.  Will you be charging the CRNA a fee for use of your office?  Who will be providing the supplies (tray) / nursing staff?

Julie, CPC


----------

